# CEL Knock Sensor and Cylinder 1 Misfire



## FUBAR1O2 (Sep 19, 2009)

The above 2 codes appeared at the same time. The car does not run any worse. No noticible changes. So far i changed the spark plugs, wires, rotor and distributor cap. Symptoms are still there. My girlfriend said she smelled rotten eggs recently while driving. The spark advance is 20 degrees. Is that normal. Anyone have any suggestions? I am planning on changing the distributor and knock sensor next. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FUBAR1O2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Moderator: Please move this to the U13 1993-1997 Altima section as this is a 97 Altima. Thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

#1 intake airleak @ the intake manifold and head!!!!!!!


----------

